# الي تبقي شعرها يطول قبل رمضان مجرب ومضمون



## ام ريحانه (3 مايو 2010)

هو زيت يستخلص من أجود أنواع الزيوت الهندية الاصليه المغذية والمفيدة للشعر يحتوي علي جميع الأعشاب والفيتامينات المقوية للشعرهنا سوف يتحققى حلمك بشعر طويل وكثيف وناعم بفترة قصيرة بإذن الله. 
فؤاده:
1-يوقف التساقط
2-ينعم الشعر
3-يعطي الشعر القوه واللمعان
4-يطول الشعر في وقت قياسي
5-يكثر الشعر
6-يعالج التقصف
7-يعالج تكسر الشعر الناتج عن الصبغات
نقى من أجود أنواع الزيوت المفيدة للاطفال يحتوي علي الفيتامينات المفيدة للشعريصلح لجميع أنواع الشعر وخاصة الشعر الخشن يقوي الشعر وينعمه ويطوله ويعطيه اللمعان مجرب مضمون كما يصلح أيضا للنساء والرجال والاطفال)طريقة الاستخدام علي العبوه

لطلب او الاستفسار رسلي رساله على الاميل

[email protected] 
​


----------



## ام رغد (8 مايو 2010)

*رد: الي تبقي شعرها يطول قبل رمضان مجرب ومضمون*

اختي كم سعره


----------

